# Bellator 51 Poll



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

All 4 of the quarter final fights in the Bantamweight tourney are close and could go either way, so lets have a poll for it!

Joe Warren (7-1) vs. Alexis Vila (9-0)
Ed West (16-5) vs. Luis Alberto Nogueira (11-1)
Wilson Reis (12-3) vs. Eduardo Dantas (10-2)
Chase Beebe (19-7) vs. Marcos Galvao (9-4)


----------

